# Deponia - The Complete Journey als Steam-Key



## bundesgerd (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich rümple mal langsam meine ungenutzten Keys vom meinem HumbleBundle-Konto aus.
Die allermeisten verrotten da nur .

Los gehts mit dem Adventure "Deponia - The Complete Journey".

Paypal solltet ihr schon haben.

Bei Interesse bitte kontaktieren, inc. euer Preis.

MfG Gerd




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2019)

Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft den jüngsten Gratis-Key vom HumbleStore verhökern, oder?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (26. Januar 2019)

lol .. - versuchen kann man's ja


----------



## bundesgerd (26. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte die Uhr danach stellen können. 

Das erste Foto meines Accountes zeigt den kostenlosen Key, das zweite den Key ohne Ablaufdatum und natürlich beide nicht aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (26. Januar 2019)

Dann sorry. 

Dennoch - denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt, um das anzubieten oder findest du nicht?


----------



## bundesgerd (26. Januar 2019)

Äh, ja.


----------



## svd (27. Januar 2019)

Hey, witzig, ich hab auch sowas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

